# most affective way to dry call blanks 1.5x6 to 2x 12



## Robert Uresk (Oct 7, 2014)

I see there are many ways to dry wood just wondering the most affective way to dry call blanks sizes1.5 x 6 to 2 x 12


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 7, 2014)

Kind of depends on the wood and what you have available. I have an old upright freezer with a dehumidifier and fan in it that does a good job... I've seen people do everything from microwave to boil to freeze, and lots of stuff in between.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2014)

A lot of it is going to depend on the type of wood, I've boiled and then dehydrated some stuff but that can change colors and cost you figure, I've had stuff that just had to be waxed and put on a shelf for a while. 

Here is a link to plans from the Wisconsin DNR for a small dry kiln- http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/ForestBusinesses/kiln.html

Here is a video from Fine Woodworking on how to dry lumber- http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/how-to-dry-lumber.aspx

I know there are also ways to do it using a vacuum chamber, you might want to google that......


----------



## Robert Uresk (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you I appreciate the information


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 8, 2014)

I mostly air dry, but have used a microwave and toatser oven too. The key is go slow with low heat and short duration to start out .


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 9, 2014)

A cardboard box with a 40 watt bulb would do wonders for your wood. Gary


----------

